# DXM Extraction (Tussin Freebase)



## Hags (Jan 19, 2008)

So why extract the dxm from the cough syrup? So you dont feel like shit and have a way betetr trip. Plus you can just parachute the stuff no nasty taste or anything. 

Needed:
Tussin DM (*ONLY *with DXM only, no other ingredients! Guffensten?sp? is ok)
Plastic Ziplock Bags (Gallon Size)
40oz bottle with cap (had one laying around and works fine you can use any glass jar or closable bottle)
Clear Ammonia (Walmart has it for 97 cents for a jug)
Zippo Lighter Fluid (Walmart 2.47)
Scissors
Glass Pyrex Dish
Measuring cup with mL
Razor blade
Bowl or wide mouthed bottle

How:
Take the tussin and put it all in the empty and clean 40. Look at the tussin and see how many mL the bottle had. Measure out the same amount of the clear ammonia and add to the 40 as well. Shake this for 30 seconds. The overall volume (tussin in mL + ammonia in mL) now needs to by multiplied by .10 or 10%. Take that number and pour out the equivalent in lighter fluid and add to the 40 (so if your overall volume is 100mL (50mL tussin + 50mL ammonia), you should come up with 10mL of lighter fluid to add). Once added, close the bottle tight and shake shake shake for 5 min. When done shaking, add the entire contents of the bottle to a ziplock bag and hang it so that a bottom corner is facing straight down to the floor. After a few minutes you will notice a red layer and a thinner clear layer on top. The layers need to be completely bubble free, it should look like a mirror between the red and the clear layers, nothing there. Once bubble free carefully take the bag (still corner down) and hold it over the bowl. Snip a small hole in the corner of the bag and let the red stuff drain out. When the clear layer approaches let a little of the clear out and the pinch the corner right away. You dont want ANY red, it contains ammonia and you dont want that in your final product! Still pinching the corner of the bag, go to your pyrex dish and let all of the clear liquid out in to the dish.
Take the bowl with the red stuff or whatever you have it in and put it back into the 40. Add the same amount of lighter fluid again and repeat everything between 3-8 times depending on the amount of lighter fluid you have and patience. Repeating this with the same red liquid just gets more of the DXM out of the red stuff. So the more times you repeat the steps, the higher yield you will have. 
When done pouring the clear liquid into the pyrex dish, stick that shit out side and hit it with a blow dryer. I did everything i could not to breathe this stuff in, so wear a mask of some sort or just leave it alone. The blow dryer just speeds up the evaporation. Depending on how you are evaporating the liquid, it usually takes me about an hour for all of the clear liquid to have evaporated and leave me with the dxm extract. Take your razor blade and scrape it all up. If it gooiey at all, its not done. This should be bone dry crystals. Do not snort or smoke! Only for ingestion. I usually bag mine up in gel caps and swallow them.
enjoi


----------



## Hags (Jan 19, 2008)

One more thing, I heard if you are cheap and you dont wanna buy or empty gel caps, just take a small piece of paper towel with the dxm in and swallow. I dont know how trusty that is but just a thought...


----------



## geneticdrifter (Jan 20, 2008)

nice post, and second method works. good ole bitter pills.


----------



## DMTER (Jan 20, 2008)

I want to try makin DXM base and smokin it that would be intense! Havent done DXM in years but i used to extract it about the same way thanks for puttin it up im sure alot of people will find it usefull.


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 20, 2008)

Wouldn't it be base?


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 20, 2008)

Is this the whole procedure? I have heard many different ways, just never tried to extract it before.


----------



## DMTER (Jan 20, 2008)

I dont think it is base you would have to add some sort of chemical to make it base. I will jjust try to make some DXM free base and smoke the shit and tell everyone whats up!


----------



## DMTER (Jan 20, 2008)

sorry about that ammonia makes it base just me bein stupid!


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 20, 2008)

vodka is not acidic.


----------



## DMTER (Jan 20, 2008)

Good point!


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 21, 2008)

How do you know those crystals are pure DXM? It really sounds like you are missing some steps, and not explaining enough. What PH does the DXM basify at? That would be a good thing to know if you are looking for a pure product, but all you say is to mix half and half. Have you ever tested the PH, maybe tried extracting at different PH levels? Have you ever heated the Naptha before adding it to the solution? Also, Would you have to react the end product with a form of acid before injesting, unless you smoke it? 

Would you be able to smoke DXM, and what would that feel like?


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 21, 2008)

This sounds like part of Agent lemon...minus some steps


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 21, 2008)

I am interested if someone has the full process.


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 21, 2008)

This was taken from erowid.org

The Agent Lemon process is a newer and in all honesty a much better method for extracting DXM. It takes less time, doesn't involve playing with flammable and toxic fumes, and doesn't require sodium hydroxide. Here is the Agent Lemon method as posted on Usenet. I have inserted a few comments in italics, primarily with regards to separating the organic and water phases. They use a siphon tube, but I believe that the Zip-Lock[SIZE=-2]TM[/SIZE] bag separatory funnel is a better idea. 



OPERATION AGENT LEMON
TOP SECRET




Reverend Jim Barris
Reverend Indole Ringh
Reverend Anastasia Albert 



After establishing control over 80% of the world's Drixoral supply, our troop was in a position to change the face of DXMology forever, in the interest of accelerating human transcension. 

*The Mission:* extract DXM from cough syrups with materials and equipment that one could buy without any trouble at your nearest Woolworth's. 

*Theory:* 

The DXM FAQ [1] describes an acid-base extraction method that requires materials (specifically Sodium Hydroxide) that are difficult to get in pure form for many people. Read it for the theory. Now, after you read it, we'll add on the following: 

The "acid-base" extraction in the FAQ does not actually use an acid stage. We can add an acid stage, to remove the DXM from the solvent. Therefore, we can avoid the need to evaporate a lot of solvent -- we can just throw it out the drain. Thus, you can do this without producing vapors that will lead your neighbors to think you are running a meth lab. 

*The Materials:* (this will blow you away) 


DXM-containing cough syrup. This process will probably produce a dangerous product if you use a syrup that contains any active ingredients other than DXM or Guaifenesin. DON'T! We used Robo Max Cough because CVS was closed.
Ordinary Household ammmonia (clear, not lemon or some other scent)
Lighter Fluid (we used "Zippo"; check criteria in FAQ [1]). Make sure it evaporates with no residue.
Citric Acid. Available as a canning supply at your neighborhood supermarket. We used lemon juice on the first attempt, but we switched to citric acid after consultations ([1], personal communication).

*Equipment:* 

_A brief interjection here. This paper suggests using a siphon to separate the layers. However, I think the plastic baggie separatory funnel is a superior method, for two reasons. First, rubber tubing (and many types of plastic) are attacked by organic solvents, and can degenerate, or (worse) dissolve into the solvent and possibly muck up the extraction. Second, you get much better control with a separatory funnel, even a kitchen chemistry version. I will follow up their method with my suggestion._ 


Some containers and flexible rubber tubing to use as a siphon. We cut ours off our vaporizer because we don't know where we stashed the tubing.
_Two large zipper-seal (e.g., Zip-Lock[SIZE=-2]TM[/SIZE]) plastic freezer bags, unpleated (if you want to use the separatory funnel concept instead of the siphon)._

*Concept:* 

Prepare ahead of time a solution of the citric acid in water. For two bottles of tussin (8 oz each) we used 3 tablespoons of citric acid in 8 fluid ounces of water. 

Add ammonia to DXM. DXM converts from hydrobromide salt to freebase and precipitates out of water. Since it is now nonpolar it wants to go into a non polar solvent. Now you add a nonpolar solvent and shake hard. Free base goes into solution in solvent. Let solvent float to the top. (doesn't mix with water) Physically separate the layers. Now the DXM is in the nonpolar layer, mix that with the acid and shake well. The DXM converts back into the acid salt (since lemon juice has citric acid in it, we make DXM hydrocitrate). This is so beautiful because the DXM is practically pulled across the oil-water interface by the hydrogen ion gradient. 

Now you throw out the oil layer, and the DXM is now acid salt in the lemon juice. Boil it for a few minutes in the microwave, stir it good, so any volatile solvent that remains will evaporate. 

You are left with "Agent Lemon" or "DXemon juice", a highly concentrated product, which is superior to cough syrup -- if you really wanted to, you could probably boil away the water -- with no danger, since the amount of solvent is almost nothing, and get a crystalline product that might be cut with anhydrous citric acid. _I wouldn't suggest it, since it might irritate the stomach._ 

*Details:* 


Put cough syrup in 2 liter bottle.
Pour in a lot of ammonia. Excess is not a serious problem. The ammonia volume was about equal to the syrup volume.
Stir.
Pour into a tightly sealable vessel. A funnel is good to have.
_Incidentally, you can probably just use the same 2-liter bottle and pour the lighter fluid into that; the plastic won't dissolve._
Add about a 1/2 inch thick layer of lighter fluid.
Shake the hell out of the vessel. We did it for about five minutes.
Pour the liquid back into 2 liter.
Let the organic solvent layer separate, it wil float on top of the water.
We used a siphon to separate the layers. We filled the siphon (a flexible rubber tube) with water, and while covering one end, plunged the siphon deep into the water layer. 

Hold the free end of the siphon below the other end of the siphon, and let go of the end. Let the liquid drain into a jar. Throw out the watery layer. 

_The other way to separate the layers is with a separatory funnel, or the approximate version (a plastic bag). Pour the entire contents of the bottle into the sealable plastic bag, seal it, let the layers separate, clip off the bottom corner, and let the watery layer (on the bottom) drain out into the drain. Then let the organic layer drain into the jar._
If you want to minimize the amount of water-ammonia-cough syrup inactive ingredients, add more water, let separate and siphon _(or separate)_ again. We were paranoid and did this four times. The product we got towards the end didn't even taste like ammonia.
Now mix the solvent layer with the citric acid solution.
Transfer to snapple jar.
Really shake the hell out of it. We shook it for 5 minutes, splitting the work between the three of us.
It takes a few minutes to separate. Wait. 

_Some have reported a soapy layer forms in between the two layers; if so, just let it sit until the soapy layer is completely gone (it may take a few hours)._
Next stage. Use the siphon again, we recommend being conservative and not letting any solvent get into the siphon at all, so we left a little water layer. 

_Or use a new plastic storage bag, and this time keep the water layer and discard the organic layer. Be friendly to the environment and let it evaporate outside; don't just pour it down the drain._
Boil the lemon juice for a few minutes (we did for seven), the theory is that if a little bit of the organic solvent is there, it will boil away.
Drink the Agent Lemon. We have not deterimined the best method, we think you could mix it with something, or maybe drink it straight. It tastes really bitter (that's the DXM).

*Results:* 

(Note: This was a previous trial with 4 oz. of syrup and with lemon juice instead of citric acid. This may give an inferior product.) One of us (I.R.) volunteered to assay the material extracted. Since I am a 105 kg. male in good health (except for the tail end of a nagging cold) I was considered to be the best subject. I thinned the material from about 1 fl. oz. to about 8 fl. oz. and added six tablespoons of sugar. I consumed the material at approximately 4:20 in the afternoon. The extracted product seemed to have a washed-out lemon taste (some flavor oil probably went into the organic phase). There was a bitter taste which I believe is DXM. I tasted (very carefully!) a few microliters of the lighter fluid, and that didn't seem to match the weird taste. 

After about 15 minutes (while the other investigators smoked a bong) I noticed significant pharmacological effects. At about 5:30 I was experiencing effects consistent with a dose of about 3.0 mg/kg. This suggests a yield in the 90% range. (about 315 mg of 350 recovered). At about this time, I took a couple of small bong hits myself, which produced instant second plateau effects. This backs up my assay of the dosage. At this time (9:30) I am still experiencing light effects. 

The new citric acid product now sits in Mr. Barris's refrigerator. We plan to test it soon (possibly this weekend, Mar. 1 1996) and will report.


----------



## BigGuyinRI (Jan 21, 2008)

Why don't you just shit and piss in a bottle, attach a balloon to the top and leave it in the sun for a few days then take the balloon off and huff it? Kids in Africa love it. Its called jenkem and I'm sure its just as good for you as DXM is. 
Ever had a DXM overdose? I have. I couldn't see straight for over a week, was in the hospital for days and got jaundice. My depth perception has never come back fully. I actually have brain damage from DXM. All from one single DXM tablet sold to me as ecstasy. It was a green triangle for any of you who have been around a while you probably remember them from 96-97. Alot of people got really hurt up from a single tablet. I have never fully recovered from that. Look up the green triangles on dancesafe.org. Really bad news.
Have fun completely ruining your brain though!!!


----------



## DMTER (Jan 22, 2008)

everyone reacts a little differently some people jjust get straight screwed others dont!


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 22, 2008)

BigGuyinRI said:


> Why don't you just shit and piss in a bottle, attach a balloon to the top and leave it in the sun for a few days then take the balloon off and huff it? Kids in Africa love it. Its called jenkem and I'm sure its just as good for you as DXM is.
> Ever had a DXM overdose? I have. I couldn't see straight for over a week, was in the hospital for days and got jaundice. My depth perception has never come back fully. I actually have brain damage from DXM. All from one single DXM tablet sold to me as ecstasy. It was a green triangle for any of you who have been around a while you probably remember them from 96-97. Alot of people got really hurt up from a single tablet. I have never fully recovered from that. Look up the green triangles on dancesafe.org. Really bad news.
> Have fun completely ruining your brain though!!!


I'm sorry for your bad luck, but doing too much of almost anything will hurt you real bad (and obviously you tried not to do too much, and you still got hurt). 

I mean, yeah its very depressing to hear you got some shit at a rave (or whatever function) that fucked you up really bad. 

The key is moderation...and probably not mixing things together

ps - jenkem is funny, but people here huff fresh cow manure with a bowl and a straw. I think thats pretty gross, too.


----------



## Hags (Feb 11, 2008)

This is the whole process. Its tried and true, I did it last night. Trip is sssoo much better than chugging robo. It made it actually fun and worth while


----------



## MrBaker (Feb 11, 2008)

Hags said:


> This is the whole process. Its tried and true, I did it last night. Trip is sssoo much better than chugging robo. It made it actually fun and worth while


Hmm. OK. Cool. I'll try it. Maybe you can try the Agent Lemon process and report on comparison. I will, too.


----------



## that1guy1980 (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks for this, im going to try it today


----------

